# Frontier Worker: Living in ROI but working in NI



## 25111981elai (27 Nov 2009)

I'm living in republic of ireland but work in northern ireland, I've been working there for 6 years, I'm leaving now at christmas, I'm going to work 2 weeks down in republic of ireland to claim for maternity in the south as i'm due in February, 

Can anyone give me some advice to help me, my doctor has advised me not to return to work so i'm hoping to claim sick pay out in republic in Jan 2010, 

Can anyone help me, my Husband is on Job seekers allowance, what would be my best option to take as we are finding thing very financiallly difficult at the moment.


Thank You


----------



## Questionable (6 Jan 2010)

*Re: Frontier Worker*

You paid your cons in N.I so you're subject to their soc sec legislation as a Frontier Worker. You make your application in the south and they forward to the north for processing / payment.


----------



## ajapale (23 Jan 2010)

_Driving around in a NI reg vehicle. VRT Customs called to my home

The op also has this question in Cars/Motoring
_


----------



## Welfarite (23 Jan 2010)

In view of ajapale's highlighting of OPs other query from Jan 2010, thread closed.


----------

